# ??
!!   ,     .       , .     , ?    -   ?        ?     ??

----------


## _

> , .     , ?


 )
    ...      /...

----------

,      /,

----------

/?       ?

----------


## _

> /,


 ...   ???   :Wow:

----------

> /?       ?


 -12    ,   / ... .   ,     /  .

----------

??     ,       ,           :Frown:

----------

> 


 .  /   .

----------


## mura

-   :Wow: 
 -,     -  ,   ,    . ,   .   ....

----------

-?         ?

----------


## mura

,  .  . 169   ,   ,           - ,     -   .

      ,    (  ,     ,  ,   ):

   -       /      (),      ,      -        /   ,            ,  ,         . 
             . 1 . 279   (  ),   ,       ,  ,    - . 280  . 
      . 280                 ,    ,      ,            ,

----------


## _

,  ?         ....
,  -  /  ...

----------


## mura

?   ,   !!! :Love:

----------

.   .

----------


## mura

, ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

. .     . .          /   ????????

   (((((

----------


## _

: 


> /   .

----------

))))

----------


## Elena L.

,    ,   ,  ,       ?  ? ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## Elena L.

:Redface:

----------


## Anna-Klerk

> ,    ,   ,  ,       ?  ? ,     ?


,          -   ,    ,      ,          ,     .
      -   -,   .   ,  ""       ,   .

----------


## Elena L.

,   ,   .
      .     ,        ?! .280       ....

----------

> 


          .  ,  .



> .280       ....


  ?

----------


## Elena L.

280  ,    -   . :Redface:

----------

.

----------


## Elena L.

!!!!!!!

----------

:
       / .
       ,     . 
   ?
       ,    ?  .

----------


## Vera.ru

.

----------


## Anna-Klerk

> :
>        / .


, .

----------


## 123

!    ,  !    -        . .  ,    .  :    - (  ).        ?

----------

.       .

----------


## 123

!  ,     .

----------

